# Still plenty to catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: Most of us are extremely frustrated with shorter and shorter seasons and possession limits. Regardless, this is Florida. There is 'Still plenty to catch!' Or is there? Join us as we find out together.
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, the Florida Fisherman ll, out of Hubbard's Marina, is ready to go and so are we:

Mr. Dylan Hubbard tells us what to expect. Thank you Dylan:

First mate, Will, goes over safety procedures. Let's go!

Will, an expert's expert, shows us how to catch the hard to fool mangrove snapper. We can keep 20. This is going to be good:

After a Tammy dinner most hit the sack; some troll.
Now that was one quick night. Those four inch thick foam bunks are really something.
OK! It's action time. From the great state of Indiana we welcome to Florida Mr. Tim Fisher. Tim drove 1,000 miles for the opportunity to fish this 39 hour trip deep into the heart of our Gulf of Mexico:

Can someone from the far North, someone from 'The Land of the Indians,' catch our Southern fish?
Looks like Tim is getting off to a good start:

Even the 'non-existing' American reds are ready for a good ol' Southern fight:

Just think! We can keep gags until December:

NOAA, are you sure you reminded the American reds that they do not exist?

How about the AJ's? They are often hard to get away from:

The mango snapper are running big and ready for breakfast:

And, speaking of breakfast, Ever try Chef Tammy's hot off the grill Country sausage. Think Tim drives fifteen hours just for the fishing? Think again:

Box number one is almost full of mangos, yellowtail, and bar jacks. And the sun is still asleep:

Hold on! I forgot to include king fish:


That does it! Time to go to box number two. Wonder what the day will bring. Remember, we will be fishing until late Saturday evening:

OK! Picture Florida perfect weather; this is going to be good:

Look at the size of those yellowtail snapper. They grow them big 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.


Another nice gag grouper. As the water temperature cools the gag fishing will get even better:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing out of Tampa, Florida, Mr. George Harold Morrison. George, that's a trophy anyone would be proud of. Mr. Morrison caught his monster American red on live pin fish. He caught another one almost as big. You sir, have made Tampa proud:

Tim, we love the people from the Hoosier state. But we Southerners are not sure about your weather:

Can this man from the land of the cold catch our Southern fish? Well! Can he ever:
Mr. Tim Fisher trolls for kings:


Hold on! I know kings have big teeth, but! How about that cuda!!!



Late Saturday evening. Our sun is about ready to hit the sack and so are we:


First, let's top off the boxes with a few more mangos. The evening bite is strong. Mr. John Martin:

Next, let's introduce Mr. Fisher to our 'Jersey girl' Southern stile lasagna. Tim, what do you think? Bob, no time to talk...I am too busy eating.


After a hot shower it's time to join our old sun. See you Sunday morning, partner.


Now that was one restful, quick, night.
Looks like we are going to need extra coolers:

Tim, was it worth the 1,000 mile drive. What do you think? Indiana will never be the same. "I will be back; back soon and often." After all, there is, 'Still plenty to catch!'


Mr. Kile Stevens and his brother Brandon, come from New Jersey to fish with us. Looks like Northerners can really catch our Southern fish:

The in the money jackpot grouper hit the scales at sixteen pounds, and the winning mangrove snapper topped out at six pounds.



Next up, deep drop trips 10/15 & 10/22. We will be looking for, among many other fish we seldom see, the mighty snowy grouper.

They are big, plentiful, and ready for a fight. So are we! Be sure to read the full report; better yet, join us. I will feature you in my report. We need all the help we can get out there. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

